# Maybe buying a G19



## Naterstein (May 15, 2008)

Hey all,

I may end up buying a G19 here soon, so I would like some pointers on what to look for as far as Price and Generation, etc. 

Thanks.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Prices range from $400-$600 depending if it comes with night sights, custom connnectors and trigger springs.

3rd generation is what current newer models are being sold.

Good luck and take pictures!


----------



## big rob (Mar 31, 2008)

can't go wrong with a glock 19:smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Shot my frist Glock about two weeks ago and it was a 19. I was looking at them at the gun show this past weekend and they were selling between $470 and $530. Think I'll pick up one later in the year. Get it I think you will like it.:smt023


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

FWIW hate the 3rd gen finger grooves as they force your fingers to spread on an already blocky grip when serrations and texturing already good enough for good contact (subcompacts grooves work better where you can only fit 2 fingers on grip)

Get 2nd gen.

And then replace the stock plastic sights.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

My G19 was the last Glock I purchased. Locally they sell for $459 new with two hi-cap mags. That's with the stock plastic sights. I can't believe I waited so long to try the compact model. I've been missing out all these years. It's now my favorite carry piece over my G27.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

^Ram Rod, that's a great price.

I just got one last week. Paid over $500. Put 200 rounds through it since. Like it a lot. Glock: Simlpe but effective.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

> Ram Rod, that's a great price


Well, I haven't found any better. That goes for all the basic model pistols-before tax of course. I think they want $508 for factory night sights. Their ordered pistols come in in two days. They're kind of arrogant at the shop, but they don't mess around. Apparently they have good connections.


----------



## Naterstein (May 15, 2008)

So now I am torn. Before I even posted, I ordered a Kahr P9 with night sites and its on its way. I like the p9 but mainly bought it for FL climate, but now I am moving to KY (still really hot summers) in a week.

I am seriously considering returning the P9 to get the G19 (which seem very hard to find), but I will have to wait for 90days to purchase a handgun in KY which will be around the dead heat of August.

Damn this sucks. I know itll be another 6 months at least before I'll afford another handgun.

Put your Glock bias asside if possible.. whatcha think?


----------



## Landor (Jan 31, 2008)

You can not beat a G19. It really is the best all around carry gun. Not to big, not to small. Light to carry and proven to go through hell and out the other side with no problem.

My G19.

3.5 lb trigger bar
G17 smooth trigger
NP3 coated
Glock plug
and as of today. TFO night sights


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

What does the P9 go for new? What would you guess the value would be on it if you sold it used? You may start carrying it and like it alot, and if it works well for you--end up keeping it. On the other hand, if the order hasn't been placed, or the pistol hasn't shipped-you could change your mind. Glock holsters and accessories are easily found compared to other brand pistols for sure. If your order has shipped and you want to change your mind, they will probably charge you some sort of fee for re-stocking or something. You are better off determining your position than anyone here. Ask yourself, listen to the answer, take any guidance that makes sense, and you'll know soon enough. I'm not biased in any way toward Glocks, I have one SIG, and looking to get a Taurus PT1911 soon.


----------



## Naterstein (May 15, 2008)

I got the P9 with NS for a "steal" at $650. I had one before, but sold it due to no other reason to fund something else which I regretted. 

Im thinking Ill just keep it and save my pennies for the G19 in the winter (maybe a Bday present to myself.)


Well fellers, I guess I wont be owning a Glock anytime soon. Went to a shop today and held one. Grip fits perfect, even in the premade grooves. Problem is I have too fat of palms.. the web ripples over the "beavertail" and appear that the slide will eat into my hand on the right side (the slide left some oil off the rail on the webof my hand.) It has to be the most balanced pistol on the market tho due to its size. I am really depressed now. Guess I need to look at something else. I guess Sigs are bout the second best as far as hell-and-back reliability?


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Maybe you could add a slip on grip sleeve to the Glock? Nice thing about plastic is you can modify the grip over a weekend with a Dremel tool. My grip comes close to what you're talking about and you're supposed to hold high on the semi-autos anyway. I have a SIG P220 full size and it's SAO. I cannot find aftermarket rubber/finger groove grips for it and had to go with a grip sleeve. I always thought SIG was most prefered over Glock? The best thing for you is what's best for you so long as it works for you and is reliable and dependable. A brand name won't save your ass, you and your pistol will. You and the tool become one.


----------

